# National left handers day!!!!!!



## Julie (Aug 13, 2014)

OK, all you left handers, we rule the world today!


----------



## Elmer (Aug 13, 2014)

90% of the world is right handed,
The other 10% is just wrong!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 13, 2014)

I was told today was National Filet Mignon day.


----------



## Julie (Aug 13, 2014)

The other 10% are in their right minds!!!!!


----------



## dralarms (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm a lefty and proud of it.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 13, 2014)

I knew that I had a very sinister feeling this morning!


----------



## botigol (Aug 13, 2014)

JohnT said:


> I knew that I had a very sinister feeling this morning!



Nice obscure reference!


----------



## cimbaliw (Aug 13, 2014)

I've read that only about 3% of us lefties are truly right brain dominant. I write with my left hand but that's about it. Even writing on a black board, or the modern day equivalent, I do right handed. I know, I'm special... in a short bus kind of way.

BC


----------



## Julie (Aug 13, 2014)

cimbaliw said:


> I've read that only about 3% of us lefties are truly right brain dominant. I write with my left hand but that's about it. Even writing on a black board, or the modern day equivalent, I do right handed. I know, I'm special... in a short bus kind of way.
> 
> BC



I do everything with my left hand except shoot a rifle.


----------



## Hokapsig (Aug 13, 2014)

I remember in first grade that the school called my mom to tell her that I would not listen and kept writing with my left hand. To her credit, mom came in to school and set the teacher straight. All my brothers and my dad were left handed. Mom was the only right hander.....


----------



## Julie (Aug 13, 2014)

Hokapsig said:


> I remember in first grade that the school called my mom to tell her that I would not listen and kept writing with my left hand. To her credit, mom came in to school and set the teacher straight. All my brothers and my dad were left handed. Mom was the only right hander.....



Lol, this reminds me of my first grade. I was told that I had to sit on my left hand or it would be tied to my chair. When I went home I remember asking my Mom if she was going to make me sit on my left hand or if I could use it to eat with. She asked me where I ever got that idea and I told her Sister Mary Paul made me to that and I had to try and write with my wrong hand. Lol, the next morning my mom made my Dad take her up to the school, I sat in the car with my Dad while she went into the school, couple of minutes later she came out told me to go into school. I went in and Sister Mary Paul told me that I can write with my left hand.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 13, 2014)

I brush my teeth, throw a frisbee and shoot a rifle lefty (analyze that!). Also, due to a severe right arm break when I was 13, I developed a pretty mean left handed jump shot.  Though the righty is still better.

I drink wine quite well with both hands, but swirl a glass better with the right.


----------



## roger80465 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm also left handed. Most of the recent US presidents are left handed (worried about what that means). 

In the first grade my teacher tried to make me write right handed and told my parents that I could be ambidextrous if I worked at it. I was a natural lefty so I stayed that way. 

I remember hearing that I had beautiful handwriting while in elementary. WTH happened?!? Now, my penmanship is beyond pitiful. Fortunately, I work with doctors so I'm in good company.


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 13, 2014)

JohnT said:


> I knew that I had a very sinister feeling this morning!



Oh, how gauche!


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 13, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> I brush my teeth, throw a frisbee and shoot a rifle lefty (analyze that!). Also, due to a severe right arm break when I was 13, I developed a pretty mean left handed jump shot.  Though the righty is still better.
> 
> I drink wine quite well with both hands, but swirl a glass better with the right.





roger80465 said:


> In the first grade my teacher tried to make me write right handed and told my parents that I could be ambidextrous if I worked at it.



I'd give my right arm to be ambidextrous!


----------



## vernsgal (Aug 14, 2014)

My youngest daughter does everything right handed except to write.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 14, 2014)

I have heard that it is psychologically dangerous to force a left handed person to be right handed. 

Don't know if that is true or not.


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 14, 2014)

Now that that is over, I, for one, feel very adroit and dexterous today!


----------



## Julie (Aug 14, 2014)

JohnT said:


> I have heard that it is psychologically dangerous to force a left handed person to be right handed.
> 
> Don't know if that is true or not.


 
Actually, there was a study that showed that a left handed person who was forced to write right handed would stutter.

And I see where the forced left hander would be dangerous, they are no longer in their right mind!


----------



## Elmer (Aug 14, 2014)

Julie said:


> I do everything with my left hand except shoot a rifle.



The only thing I do with my left hand is pick my nose! However years ago I had shoulder surgery and spend 6 weeks with my right arm in a sling. While at work I taught my self to write with my left hand.
So now I do 2 things with my left!


----------



## roger80465 (Aug 14, 2014)

JohnT said:


> I have heard that it is psychologically dangerous to force a left handed person to be right handed.
> 
> Don't know if that is true or not.



My shrink agrees.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 14, 2014)

JohnT said:


> I have heard that it is psychologically dangerous to force a left handed person to be right handed.
> 
> Don't know if that is true or not.



Sounds like the makings of a major class action law suit against the Catholic Church!


----------



## vernsgal (Aug 14, 2014)

unbeknown to me at the time ,my daughter who is a leftie was being taught at school
( Kindergarder-and grade 1)to use her right hand. She had poor motor skills so she was seeing "specialists" an hour a day in school to help. Their reasoning was she was having difficulty with her left so they might as well teach her with her right.When I found out..well the proverbial crap hit the fan.
Thankfully there wasn't any stuttering or other effects but she does use scissors, pitch ball etc all with her right.


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 14, 2014)

*C grates t a t e eft es!*

Typed above with just my left hand in support of you all.
"Congrates to all they Lefties"
Mike


----------



## vernsgal (Aug 14, 2014)

For all you lefties!


----------



## A2 (Dec 18, 2014)

Julie said:


> OK, all you left handers, we rule the world today!



That would be the only day. 

I love being a leftie, but dang it gets old sometimes.


----------

